# Roseftrainer - A small program to help memorize letterpairs for blindsolving a rubik's cube.



## hagner (May 29, 2019)

me and my friend Josef Nylund made a program called Roseftrainer






the link to download this program is https://gitlab.com/jojjenjojjen/cube-memorization-training

edit: remember to read the pinned comment unless you have python 3 installed


----------

